# Just smell it



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

We have presumptive tests for a lot of things. Presumptive tests are what we use to get a heads up on various things...alot of times they cant be used in court but they give us an idea of what we have to work with. An example...that little thing you blow into when the cop pulls you over...thats a presumptive test...you acutally have to blow into the bigger machine to get a real reading. We have presumptive test for blood, semen, gun shot residue, drugs etc.... But I have never been asked this

I got a call yesterday (Disclaimer, this is not partner 1)

Caller - Hey, do you have a presumptive test for **** (poop)
Me - Whut?
Caller - you heard what I said.
Me - Did you just ask if we have a presumptive test for (poop)?
Caller - Yes
Me - No........just smell it
Caller - I'm not going to do that...but it smells like (poop)
Me - well its probably (poop)
Caller - Well how do I know for sure
Me- Poke it with a stick
Caller - All I have is a pen, and its my good one. I'm not going to use that. How do I tell if it is human or not.
Me - Well its (poop) I dont think its human
Caller - you know what I mean..how do I know if it is human or from a dog.
Me - Dude I'm not a (poop) expert. Just use your best guess...or start digging through it for something that can be used for DNA.
Caller - Well how do I do that
Me- taste it...

Then I hung up...I spent way too much time on that conversation


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Great come back (its poop I don't think its human).


----------

